# Absolute dogs .. sexier than the squirrel



## Ragnar&Biffy (Sep 28, 2019)

Absolute dogs... sexier than the squirrel ...... this program... Started a few days ago seems quite good especially learning some new games... Anyone else done this?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Ragnar&Biffy said:


> Absolute dogs... sexier than the squirrel ...... this program... Started a few days ago seems quite good especially learning some new games... Anyone else done this?


Personally not a fan of Devon Dogs, or whatever they call themselves these days, and there are better (and cheaper) options. The 'Sexier than a Squirrel' applied to dog training makes me cringe. Having said that the programme is at least positive and motivational and I hope you enjoy doing the games.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

As above really...They do nothing new, it is just re-branded with inflated prices...that and this insistence that their newly developed "calming" powder fixes every issue under the sun but hasn't had any trials at all so in reality they have no idea.

If you are enjoying them then that's great


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Couldn't agree more. There are so many out there jumping on the bandwagon with 'new and exciting' methods that usually cost the earth - hmm I don't think so.......


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I don’t even understand what this is. TV programme? Youtube? Web site?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Ian246 said:


> I don't even understand what this is. TV programme? Youtube? Web site?


It's online training programmes/courses.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Ah, ok. Thank you.


----------



## Ragnar&Biffy (Sep 28, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> Personally not a fan of Devon Dogs, or whatever they call themselves these days, and there are better (and cheaper) options. The 'Sexier than a Squirrel' applied to dog training makes me cringe. Having said that the programme is at least positive and motivational and I hope you enjoy doing the games.


Yeah we are enjoying the games so can't complain really and that's all I really signed up for to be honest. Some of there prices are ridiculous for some other stuff didn't think this one was to badly priced. However the social media page did make me laugh people complaining that their dog is no different after a few days of games... Think they are expecting mircale's. But I do like some of the games so will just keep going with it but not looking to much further to be honest.

Can I ask why your not a fan of Devon dogs or like you said whatever they call themselves?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Because as StormyThai has already said nothing is original and they really hard sell their courses at inflated prices. There is a trainer nearby that is always posting their modules on our local Spotted Facebook page (every single one of the Sexy Squirrel series) with videos of her and her own dogs. Quite honestly she hasn't progressed on anything and permanently has a treat stuck right on their noses. Even the local pet owners don't seem impressed because everyone ignores her videos. As I said before the modules/games are certainly not harmful and if you and your dog are enjoying them then good for you.


----------



## Ragnar&Biffy (Sep 28, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> Because as StormyThai has already said nothing is original and they really hard sell their courses at inflated prices. There is a trainer nearby that is always posting their modules on our local Spotted Facebook page (every single one of the Sexy Squirrel series) with videos of her and her own dogs. Quite honestly she hasn't progressed on anything and permanently has a treat stuck right on their noses. Even the local pet owners don't seem impressed because everyone ignores her videos. As I said before the modules/games are certainly not harmful and if you and your dog are enjoying them then good for you.


Ah I see. I didn't know if it was something to do with their training methods or something that I had missed as it seemed all quite positive.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I really took to them a few years ago before their marketing strategies became ridiculous. No, they are nothing new, but the way they package the games is really clever and really good for pet dog owners to find fun ways to train their dogs. STAS was free for me and I think it's a good little course. Some of the mini courses (like 21 days to a stress free walks, chase etc) are actually really good, but a lot of the games overlap, but they just re-package them for the course they are selling. But this is how training works anyway, recall game may actually boost focus and confidence too.
I think it's the marketing that people are irritated by, and the cost of some of the courses where you have to pay annually to keep your access rather than get it for life. I think the way they get pet people enjoying playing training games with their dogs is really good. I don't want to think how much money they've had off me over the years...


----------



## Ragnar&Biffy (Sep 28, 2019)

Sarah H said:


> I really took to them a few years ago before their marketing strategies became ridiculous. No, they are nothing new, but the way they package the games is really clever and really good for pet dog owners to find fun ways to train their dogs. STAS was free for me and I think it's a good little course. Some of the mini courses (like 21 days to a stress free walks, chase etc) are actually really good, but a lot of the games overlap, but they just re-package them for the course they are selling. But this is how training works anyway, recall game may actually boost focus and confidence too.
> I think it's the marketing that people are irritated by, and the cost of some of the courses where you have to pay annually to keep your access rather than get it for life. I think the way they get pet people enjoying playing training games with their dogs is really good. I don't want to think how much money they've had off me over the years...


Yeah think I payed on £20 or something like that for the squirrel one and it remains on your account you didn't think it was to bad a price at the time.


----------



## Joanne Murtagh (Jun 6, 2020)

I have done the sexier than a squirrel challenge as well as a few of the other courses from absolute dogs and have really enjoyed them


----------

